# trying to read a string quartet etc.



## Nevohteeb (May 5, 2010)

I am trying to read the scores of string quartets.,but I get lost about the 2nd or 3rd page. Is there a computer site, that shows you how? Piano trios are o.k. but past that, I get lost. Please advise.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

1 - Find the melody and stick to it.

2 - Look for reference points. If the whole page suddenly turns black with dots, you will hear a change in the music.

3 - Listen through without the score first. You must do this.

4 - Acquaint yourself with sonata form and learn where the first and second subjects, exposition and recap occur.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Edward Elgar said:


> Listen through without the score first. You must do this.


"Must"? How about those who have new works, fresh works, tasty works, straight from the bakery? If your friend would give you score of his new piece for SQ, would you tell him "I won't see the score, I must listen first"? If one has to listen before reading it would mean that his skills are incomplete.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Aramis said:


> "Must"? How about those who have new works, fresh works, tasty works, straight from the bakery? If your friend would give you score of his new piece for SQ, would you tell him "I won't see the score, I must listen first"? If one has to listen before reading it would mean that his skills are incomplete.


You could ease off there, Aramis. "Edward Elgar" just used the wrong pronoun for your experience. Given my level of score-reading skill, I would have omitted the 'first'.

Musician-level score readers have told me that 'hearing' ensemble music by reading the score only roughly approximates the reality.

:devil:


----------



## Nevohteeb (May 5, 2010)

Hilltroll 72, have you by chance, ever been to the Marlboro Music Festival, in your area? This is where I want to follow the score, when listening to the quartet, in the dining hall. The most trouble is with the repeats, that Schubert did, on a regular basis. BUT, when I am following the music, the musicians sometimes don't do all the repeats that are in the score, then I get lost. So, if there is a site on line that teaches one how to follow the score, without getting lost, I would deeply appreciate it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

*Marlboro ...*



Nevohteeb said:


> Hilltroll 72, have you by chance, ever been to the Marlboro Music Festival, in your area? This is where I want to follow the score, when listening to the quartet, in the dining hall. The most trouble is with the repeats, that Schubert did, on a regular basis. BUT, when I am following the music, the musicians sometimes don't do all the repeats that are in the score, then I get lost. So, if there is a site on line that teaches one how to follow the score, without getting lost, I would deeply appreciate it.


I have heard several performances at Marlboro; great place. The concert hall is not large, and tickets for ground floor seats need to be purchased early.

I don't know of such a site. Maybe you can do a little preparation with the score:

Count the bars for each repeat, and pencil in the number above the bar the repeat starts on. Go to the end of the repeat and make a mark pointing that place out. As soon as you realize that the players have skipped the repeat, move your eyes to the end of it, and pick up the music again.

I don't read music to any useful degree, so that suggestion may be ridiculous for all I know.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Just hold your finger in the page where the repeat starts and flip back to it once you reach the end- repeat mark. If the music then doesnt fit with what your seeing flip back to the end point and keep reading from there. 

Perhaps if you just prepare a bit you could hear whether theyve gone back or proceeded.


----------

